# Java mit Doxygen dokumentieren



## noch_anfänger (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss Java-Code mit Doxygen dokumentieren und zwar unter Linux. Nach Anweisungen von 
	
	
	



```
http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/doxygen_usage.html
```
habe ich die Konfig-Datei erzeugt, die liegt im Root-Verzeichnis, wo alle Packages mit Java-Klassen liegen. 
Nach ausführen von
	
	
	



```
doxygen Konfig-datei
```
 wird das html-Verzeichnis mit index.html erzeugt. Das Ausführen von 
	
	
	



```
firefox index.html
```
 bringt leider nichts - es wird gar nichts im Browser angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Ist etwas mit meiner Konfig-Datei?


----------



## zeja (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm hast du das Konfigfile per Hand erstellt oder mit dem Konfigurationseditor?


----------



## noch_anfänger (12. Oktober 2009)

Zuerst generiert, dann manuell korrigiert.
Die Frage ist schon erledigt. Danke!


----------

